# Well I am a republican



## noonereal

who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.

Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.

That's me, politically speaking.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.


----------



## Fatality

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.



thats you, political idiot


----------



## noonereal

Midnight Marauder said:


> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.



wackos exist on both sides and you know it

saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright


----------



## noonereal

Fatality said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats you, political idiot
Click to expand...


speaking of wackos, check out this imbecilic post


----------



## Midnight Marauder

noonereal said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are *like this fruit cake* is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
Click to expand...

What??? You're calling yourself a fruit cake?

Your first post was a regurgitated, OLD viral email that it looks like you just cut and pasted in here. Probably authored by a fruit cake. It's just essentially SPAM.

THAT is what my reply was about.


----------



## MaggieMae

Don't let them scare you, Real. These guys and a few others lurk in dark corners just waiting for fresh blood.


----------



## Big Black Dog

> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright



Well, I do think Obama is a fruit cake and I happen to like Sarah Palin.  I don't know so much about her education but I think she's pretty bright.  Welcome to the playground.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

MaggieMae said:


> Don't let them scare you, Real. These guys and a few others lurk in dark corners just waiting for fresh blood.


Complete bullshit. "Attacks" typically come when someone opens with spam bullshit that's been around for months, pretending it's actually their own original thoughts. Such as what you see here. MOST of the time, Noobs are greeted warmly in their intro threads.

You should change your custom user title, because you're doing anything BUT "trying to keep it honest" you're trying to keep it DISHONEST.


----------



## BolshevikHunter

~BH


----------



## Toro

Welcome.  I supported every Republican candidate for President until 2000.  Now I'm a happy Independent.  I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## noonereal

Midnight Marauder said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are *like this fruit cake* is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What??? You're calling yourself a fruit cake?
> 
> Your first post was a regurgitated, OLD viral email that it looks like you just cut and pasted in here. Probably authored by a fruit cake. It's just essentially SPAM.
> 
> THAT is what my reply was about.
Click to expand...


A right wing Dolt. How charming.


----------



## MaggieMae

Midnight Marauder said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let them scare you, Real. These guys and a few others lurk in dark corners just waiting for fresh blood.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete bullshit. "Attacks" typically come when someone opens with spam bullshit that's been around for months, pretending it's actually their own original thoughts. Such as what you see here. MOST of the time, Noobs are greeted warmly in their intro threads.
> 
> You should change your custom user title, because you're doing anything BUT "trying to keep it honest" you're trying to keep it DISHONEST.
Click to expand...


Indeed "noobs" *are* usually welcomed--until one starts dis'ing the "new" conservative wing of HIS Grand Old Party. I'm keeping it honest so the new guys can see that at least somebody is. They can then draw their own conclusions the more they read.


----------



## del

MaggieMae said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let them scare you, Real. These guys and a few others lurk in dark corners just waiting for fresh blood.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete bullshit. "Attacks" typically come when someone opens with spam bullshit that's been around for months, pretending it's actually their own original thoughts. Such as what you see here. MOST of the time, Noobs are greeted warmly in their intro threads.
> 
> You should change your custom user title, because you're doing anything BUT "trying to keep it honest" you're trying to keep it DISHONEST.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed "noobs" *are* usually welcomed--until one starts dis'ing the "new" conservative wing of HIS Grand Old Party. I'm keeping it honest so the new guys can see that at least somebody is. They can then draw their own conclusions the more they read.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.



So you're saying you erased your mind beginning in 1999?  That's the only conclusion I can come to based on your posts.  The REALLY sad thing is, and speaking of "boy kings", the Obama lama makes John Kerry appear almost normal.  Almost.


----------



## Gunny

Midnight Marauder said:


> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.





You mean he's not even an original and/or honest 'bot?  Wait ....


----------



## Gunny

noonereal said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
Click to expand...


Untrue.  Palin's education and astuteness are matters of opinion.  That anyone who would vote for Obama is a fruitcake is a matter of fact.


----------



## Terry

LOL....Gunny on that last post.


----------



## Dr.House

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.



So basically you're a leftist poser...

Anyone who would *knowingly pull the lever* for Algore, sKerry, and Barry Zero is certainly not a conservative leaning individual, so that plants you firmly on the left...

Fortunately, the country is finding that this experiment in Marxism and One-Party-Rule without checks and balances is not working and we'll be correcting it soon...


----------



## editec

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.


 
Welcome to the wonderfully depressing world of our political reality, Chum. 

Millions and millions of former DEMOCRATS _AND _REPUBLICANS welcome you to the *disenfranchised American Patriots party.*

No meeting no dues, and no having to make excuses for your team with us.

Expect, henceforth to be called a socialist or liberal by the right wing idiots and a NAZI or a fascist by the left leaning morons.


----------



## MaggieMae

del said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Complete bullshit. "Attacks" typically come when someone opens with spam bullshit that's been around for months, pretending it's actually their own original thoughts. Such as what you see here. MOST of the time, Noobs are greeted warmly in their intro threads.
> 
> You should change your custom user title, because you're doing anything BUT "trying to keep it honest" you're trying to keep it DISHONEST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed "noobs" *are* usually welcomed--until one starts dis'ing the "new" conservative wing of HIS Grand Old Party. I'm keeping it honest so the new guys can see that at least somebody is. They can then draw their own conclusions the more they read.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Laugh away. He hasn't been back, has he? Thanks to whom? Me? Nah, it's that warm welcome by the rabid righties.


----------



## Terry

MaggieMae said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed "noobs" *are* usually welcomed--until one starts dis'ing the "new" conservative wing of HIS Grand Old Party. I'm keeping it honest so the new guys can see that at least somebody is. They can then draw their own conclusions the more they read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh away. He hasn't been back, has he? Thanks to whom? Me? Nah, it's that warm welcome by the rabid righties.
Click to expand...

 I think it was more of he got caught with his fake "I use to be a republican" scam.


----------



## MaggieMae

Terry said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh away. He hasn't been back, has he? Thanks to whom? Me? Nah, it's that warm welcome by the rabid righties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was more of he got caught with his fake "I use to be a republican" scam.
Click to expand...


Why is it so difficult for you folks to understand that some people have just gotten totally disgruntled with the Republican party?


----------



## del

MaggieMae said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh away. He hasn't been back, has he? Thanks to whom? Me? Nah, it's that warm welcome by the rabid righties.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was more of he got caught with his fake "I use to be a republican" scam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it so difficult for you folks to understand that some people have just gotten totally disgruntled with the Republican party?
Click to expand...


it's not. 
why is it so difficult for you to understand that some people are full of shit?

i mean, besides me?


----------



## Xenophon

Dr.House said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're a leftist poser...
> 
> Anyone who would *knowingly pull the lever* for Algore, sKerry, and Barry Zero is certainly not a conservative leaning individual, so that plants you firmly on the left...
> 
> Fortunately, the country is finding that this experiment in Marxism and One-Party-Rule without checks and balances is not working and we'll be correcting it soon...
Click to expand...

I believe we have a winna...

Even using an old email, i have never see a GoPer call Reagan 'Ronny raygun' or favor Al Gore over the then unknown George w Bush.

You should just be honest and be yourself, because so far as the Dr says, you sound like a phoney.


----------



## MaggieMae

Xenophon said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're a leftist poser...
> 
> Anyone who would *knowingly pull the lever* for Algore, sKerry, and Barry Zero is certainly not a conservative leaning individual, so that plants you firmly on the left...
> 
> Fortunately, the country is finding that this experiment in Marxism and One-Party-Rule without checks and balances is not working and we'll be correcting it soon...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe we have a winna...
> 
> Even using an old email, i have never see a GoPer call Reagan 'Ronny raygun' or favor Al Gore over the then unknown George w Bush.
> 
> You should just be honest and be yourself, because so far as the Dr says, you sound like a phoney.
Click to expand...


I didn't see Dr. House's original comment, so I'll respond here. I think it's rather fascinating that 8 years of majority rule by the Republicans (with a non-binding congressional majority by the Democrats for only 2 of those) is something you guys apparently missed. Or could it be that one-party rule is okay, as long as it's Republican rule...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

MaggieMae said:


> 8 years of majority rule by the Republicans (with a non-binding congressional majority by the Democrats for only 2 of those)


That's far from accurate, as I'm sure you know. The "majority" the GOP had was extremely weak, so much so that they could have passed NOTHING without a bunch of Dem votes. And they didn't.

Today, the Dems need NO GOP votes or support, to pass anything they want. THAT is a majority with real teeth. All they need do is make whatever they are trying to pass, palatable to _all members of their OWN party_.

But, you knew that too.


----------



## MaggieMae

Midnight Marauder said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years of majority rule by the Republicans (with a non-binding congressional majority by the Democrats for only 2 of those)
> 
> 
> 
> That's far from accurate, as I'm sure you know. The "majority" the GOP had was extremely weak, so much so that they could have passed NOTHING without a bunch of Dem votes. And they didn't.
> 
> Today, the Dems need NO GOP votes or support, to pass anything they want. THAT is a majority with real teeth. All they need do is make whatever they are trying to pass, palatable to _all members of their OWN party_.
> 
> But, you knew that too.
Click to expand...


Oh please...any time the dems didn't want something passed or introduced something the pubs didn't like, they were stymied by Bush's veto power. The operated in lock-step.


----------



## Dr.House

MaggieMae said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you're a leftist poser...
> 
> Anyone who would *knowingly pull the lever* for Algore, sKerry, and Barry Zero is certainly not a conservative leaning individual, so that plants you firmly on the left...
> 
> Fortunately, the country is finding that this experiment in Marxism and One-Party-Rule without checks and balances is not working and we'll be correcting it soon...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe we have a winna...
> 
> Even using an old email, i have never see a GoPer call Reagan 'Ronny raygun' or favor Al Gore over the then unknown George w Bush.
> 
> You should just be honest and be yourself, because so far as the Dr says, you sound like a phoney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see Dr. House's original comment, so I'll respond here. I think it's rather fascinating that 8 years of majority rule by the Republicans (with a non-binding congressional majority by the Democrats for only 2 of those) is something you guys apparently missed. Or could it be that one-party rule is okay, as long as it's Republican rule...
Click to expand...


Do you seriously believe that Republicans actually "controlled" congress during those years?

Really?

Nothing got done without the approval of the "Gang Of 14"...

Do you really count those RINOs in Maine, for example, part of the "Republican Rule"??


----------



## Dr.House

MaggieMae said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years of majority rule by the Republicans (with a non-binding congressional majority by the Democrats for only 2 of those)
> 
> 
> 
> That's far from accurate, as I'm sure you know. The "majority" the GOP had was extremely weak, so much so that they could have passed NOTHING without a bunch of Dem votes. And they didn't.
> 
> Today, the Dems need NO GOP votes or support, to pass anything they want. THAT is a majority with real teeth. All they need do is make whatever they are trying to pass, palatable to _all members of their OWN party_.
> 
> But, you knew that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please...any time the dems didn't want something passed or introduced something the pubs didn't like,* they were stymied by Bush's veto power*. The operated in lock-step.
Click to expand...


Holy shit...

How often did Dubbya whip out the veto pen?


Jeezus....


----------



## BolshevikHunter

MaggieMae said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years of majority rule by the Republicans (with a non-binding congressional majority by the Democrats for only 2 of those)
> 
> 
> 
> That's far from accurate, as I'm sure you know. The "majority" the GOP had was extremely weak, so much so that they could have passed NOTHING without a bunch of Dem votes. And they didn't.
> 
> Today, the Dems need NO GOP votes or support, to pass anything they want. THAT is a majority with real teeth. All they need do is make whatever they are trying to pass, palatable to _all members of their OWN party_.
> 
> But, you knew that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please...any time the dems didn't want something passed or introduced something the pubs didn't like, they were stymied by Bush's veto power. The operated in lock-step.
Click to expand...







 ~BH


----------



## Midnight Marauder

MaggieMae said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years of majority rule by the Republicans (with a non-binding congressional majority by the Democrats for only 2 of those)
> 
> 
> 
> That's far from accurate, as I'm sure you know. The "majority" the GOP had was extremely weak, so much so that they could have passed NOTHING without a bunch of Dem votes. And they didn't.
> 
> Today, the Dems need NO GOP votes or support, to pass anything they want. THAT is a majority with real teeth. All they need do is make whatever they are trying to pass, palatable to _all members of their OWN party_.
> 
> But, you knew that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please...any time the dems didn't want something passed or introduced something the pubs didn't like, *they were stymied by Bush's veto power*. The operated in lock-step.
Click to expand...

  

Is that the _latest_ excuse? It's NO better than all of the other ones!

I'm gonna NEED medical attention for the stitches you apologist robots keep putting in my sides!


----------



## rdean

The "white" wing wackos go over the top when someone says they "used" to be Republican.  They are very predicable.  
Anti women
Anti gay
Anti science
Anti education
Pro religion
Pro war 
Pro torture
Hey, did I just describe the GOP or the government of Iran?


----------



## BolshevikHunter

rdean said:


> The "white" wing wackos go over the top when someone says they "used" to be Republican.  They are very predicable.
> Anti women
> Anti gay
> Anti science
> Anti education
> Pro religion
> Pro war
> Pro torture
> Hey, did I just describe the GOP or the government of Iran?



What a load of leftist garbage. Obviously you bumped your head, or you're on dope bro. You're probably one of the Madman Obama's windy city gangsters sent out to enforce your Marxist regimes policy of silencing Americans. Let's take a look at your list, shall we you puke? 

Anti-White Male
Anti-Constitution
Anti- Law Enforcement
Anti-Individual responsibility
Pro- criminal
Pro- Baby Killer
Pro- Dope legalization

Hey, Did I just describe the degenerate Democrat Party, or a bunch of mentally ill nutcases? What a track record. Take a walk clown. ~BH


----------



## MaggieMae

Midnight Marauder said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's far from accurate, as I'm sure you know. The "majority" the GOP had was extremely weak, so much so that they could have passed NOTHING without a bunch of Dem votes. And they didn't.
> 
> Today, the Dems need NO GOP votes or support, to pass anything they want. THAT is a majority with real teeth. All they need do is make whatever they are trying to pass, palatable to _all members of their OWN party_.
> 
> But, you knew that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please...any time the dems didn't want something passed or introduced something the pubs didn't like, *they were stymied by Bush's veto power*. The operated in lock-step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the _latest_ excuse? It's NO better than all of the other ones!
> 
> I'm gonna NEED medical attention for the stitches you apologist robots keep putting in my sides!
Click to expand...


Do you even know what you're laughing about? The buck stops in the Oval Office, stupid. The Democrats won a scant majority in the House where TWO-THIRDS is needed for passage, idiot. They barely squeaked by in the Senate when Lieberman became an Independent, which made it even. Hello? Knock knock...Anything in there except banjo music?


----------



## MaggieMae

BolshevikHunter said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "white" wing wackos go over the top when someone says they "used" to be Republican.  They are very predicable.
> Anti women
> Anti gay
> Anti science
> Anti education
> Pro religion
> Pro war
> Pro torture
> Hey, did I just describe the GOP or the government of Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of leftist garbage. Obviously you bumped your head, or you're on dope bro. You're probably one of the Madman Obama's windy city gangsters sent out to enforce your Marxist regimes policy of silencing Americans. Let's take a look at your list, shall we you puke?
> 
> Anti-White Male
> Anti-Constitution
> Anti- Law Enforcement
> Anti-Individual responsibility
> Pro- criminal
> Pro- Baby Killer
> Pro- Dope legalization
> 
> Hey, Did I just describe the degenerate Democrat Party, or a bunch of mentally ill nutcases? What a track record. Take a walk clown. ~BH
Click to expand...


You're a real Christian Crusader, I can tell. The real deal. NEWSFLASH--they were (and are) just as barbaric as today's militant Islamic fundamentalists.


----------



## Annie

MaggieMae said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 years of majority rule by the Republicans (with a non-binding congressional majority by the Democrats for only 2 of those)
> 
> 
> 
> That's far from accurate, as I'm sure you know. The "majority" the GOP had was extremely weak, so much so that they could have passed NOTHING without a bunch of Dem votes. And they didn't.
> 
> Today, the Dems need NO GOP votes or support, to pass anything they want. THAT is a majority with real teeth. All they need do is make whatever they are trying to pass, palatable to _all members of their OWN party_.
> 
> But, you knew that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please...any time the dems didn't want something passed or introduced something the pubs didn't like, they were stymied by Bush's veto power. The operated in lock-step.
Click to expand...


Ok.

Presidential Vetos - Bills Vetoed by President George W. Bush (2001-2008)



> As of December 2008, President George W. Bush had vetoed only 12 bills since taking office in January 2001. Only one Presidential veto occurred before Democrats took control of Congress in January 2007. This is the fewest Presidential vetoes of any modern President; in March 2006 Bush set a 200-year veto record. Source: US Senate.
> 
> 1. Stem Cell Research Enhancement Act of 2005
> H.R. 810.
> To amend the Public Health Service Act to provide for human embryonic stem cell research.
> 
> Veto Date: 19 July 2006
> 
> This was President Bush's first veto since taking office in January 2001. Presidential Message - pdf
> 
> The House sustained the veto on Jul 19 by vote No. 388 (235-193).
> 
> 
> 2. US Troop Readiness, Veterans' Care, Katrina Recovery, and Iraq Accountability
> HR 1591
> Making emergency supplemental appropriations for the fiscal year ending September 30, 2007, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 1 May 2007
> President Bush vetoed the bill primarily because of the provisions on Iraq. Presidential Message
> 
> The House sustained the veto on May 2 by vote No. 276 (222-203).
> 
> From About: Why Bush Should Veto the Iraq War Budget
> 3. Stem Cell Research Enhancement Act of 2007
> S 5
> 
> 
> Veto Date: 20 June 2007 - Unchallenged by Congress
> President Bush vetoed a second stem cell research bill. Presidential Message
> 
> From About: Bush Vetos Stem Cell Bill. Again.
> 4. Children's Health Insurance Program Reauthorization Act of 2007
> HR 976
> Would have extended and expanded SCHIP.
> 
> Veto Date: 3 October 2007
> Presidential Message
> 
> The House sustained the veto on Oct 18 on vote No. 982 (273-156).
> 
> From About: Does This Truly Represent the State of Politics in America? and Battle Over Insuring Children. See who voted against HR 976.
> 5. Water Resources Development Act of 2007
> HR 1495
> To provide for the conservation and development of water and related resources, to authorize the Secretary of the Army to construct various projects for improvements to rivers and harbors of the United States, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 2 November 2007; Veto Over-Ridden
> The House voted to override the veto on 6 November on vote 1040 (361-54).
> The Senate voted to override the veto on 8 November on vote No. 406 (79-14).
> 
> Presidential Message.
> 
> From About: Congress Poised For First Veto Override
> 6. Appropriations: Labor, Health and Human Services, Education, 2008
> HR 3043
> Making appropriations for the Departments of Labor, Health and Human Services, and Education, and related agencies for the fiscal year ending September 30, 2008, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto date: 13 November 2007
> Presidential Message (PDF)
> 
> The House sustained the veto on Nov 15 on vote No. 1122 (277-141).
> 7. Children's Health Insurance Program Reauthorization Act of 2007
> HR 3963
> To amend title XXI of the Social Security Act to extend and improve the Children's Health Insurance Program, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto date: 12 December 2007
> Presidential Message (PDF)
> 
> The House sustained the veto on Jan 23, 2008 by vote No. 22 (260-152).
> 8. National Defense Authorization Act for FY2008
> HR 1585
> To authorize appropriations for fiscal year 2008 for military activities of the Department of Defense, for military construction, and for defense activities of the Department of Energy, to prescribe military personnel strengths for such fiscal year, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 28 December 2007
> Jan 15, 2008  Referred to House Armed Services Committee
> Memorandum (PDF)
> 9. Intelligence Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2008
> HR 2082
> To authorize appropriations for fiscal year 2008 for intelligence and intelligence-related activities of the United States Government, the Community Management Account, and the Central Intelligence Agency Retirement and Disability System, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 8 March 2008
> Presidential Message (pdf)
> 
> The House sustained the veto on 11 March 2008 by vote No. 117 (225-188).
> 10. Food, Conservation, and Energy Act of 2008
> HR 2419
> To provide for the continuation of agricultural programs through fiscal year 2012, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 21 May 2008; Veto Over-Ridden
> Presidential Message
> 
> The House over-rode the veto on 12 May on vote No. 346 (316-108). The Senate over-rode the veto on 22 May on vote No. 140 (82-13).
> 11. Food, Conservation, and Energy Act of 2008
> HR 6124
> To provide for the continuation of agricultural and other programs of the Department of Agriculture through fiscal year 2012, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 18 June 2008; Veto Over-Ridden
> Presidential Message (pdf)
> 
> The House over-rode the veto on 18 June on vote No. 417 (317-109). The Senate over-rode the veto on 18 June on vote No. 151 (80-14)..
> 12. Medicare Improvement for Patients and Providers Act of 2008
> HR 6331
> To amend titles XVIII and XIX of the Social Security Act to extend expiring provisions under the Medicare Program, to improve beneficiary access to preventive and mental health services, to enhance low-income benefit programs, and to maintain access to care in rural areas, including pharmacy access, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 15 July 2008; Veto Over-Ridden
> Presidential Message
> 
> The House over-rode the veto on 15 July on vote No. 491 (383-41). The Senate over-rode the veto on 15 July on vote No. 177 (70-26).


----------



## BolshevikHunter

MaggieMae said:


> BolshevikHunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "white" wing wackos go over the top when someone says they "used" to be Republican.  They are very predicable.
> Anti women
> Anti gay
> Anti science
> Anti education
> Pro religion
> Pro war
> Pro torture
> Hey, did I just describe the GOP or the government of Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of leftist garbage. Obviously you bumped your head, or you're on dope bro. You're probably one of the Madman Obama's windy city gangsters sent out to enforce your Marxist regimes policy of silencing Americans. Let's take a look at your list, shall we you puke?
> 
> Anti-White Male
> Anti-Constitution
> Anti- Law Enforcement
> Anti-Individual responsibility
> Pro- criminal
> Pro- Baby Killer
> Pro- Dope legalization
> 
> Hey, Did I just describe the degenerate Democrat Party, or a bunch of mentally ill nutcases? What a track record. Take a walk clown. ~BH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a real Christian Crusader, I can tell. The real deal. NEWSFLASH--they were (and are) just as barbaric as today's militant Islamic fundamentalists.
Click to expand...


Yeah, And you're a true red diaper doper baby. They were (and are) just as disgusting and smelly as in the degenerate 1960's. 






 ~BH


----------



## xsited1

noonereal said:


> Well I am a republican



And also a flaming homosexual.


----------



## Bfgrn

Gunny said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying you erased your mind beginning in 1999?  That's the only conclusion I can come to based on your posts.  The REALLY sad thing is, and speaking of "boy kings", the Obama lama makes John Kerry appear almost normal.  Almost.
Click to expand...


But gun boy is not a "partisan"....................................................... or honest


----------



## Xenophon

rdean said:


> The "white" wing wackos go over the top when someone says they "used" to be Republican.  They are very predicable.
> Anti women
> Anti gay
> Anti science
> Anti education
> Pro religion
> Pro war
> Pro torture
> Hey, did I just describe the GOP or the government of Iran?


People here are good at spotting phonies.

Like you for example.

You were never a 'republican' and are in fact fighting last year's battles using last year's tactics.

Its ok to hate the GoP, I do, but I don't stand up and lie to a bunch of people then peal off a set of left wing bullet points as you just did.

You are what's known as hard left, you never were a Republican and you think it somehow damages the GoP to say you left something you were never part of.

Try starting over, and being honest this time.


----------



## Xenophon

Bfgrn said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying you erased your mind beginning in 1999?  That's the only conclusion I can come to based on your posts.  The REALLY sad thing is, and speaking of "boy kings", the Obama lama makes John Kerry appear almost normal.  Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But gun boy is not a "partisan"....................................................... or honest
Click to expand...

You wouldn't know honest if a 2 ton anvil made of honesty fell on your head.


----------



## MaggieMae

Annie said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's far from accurate, as I'm sure you know. The "majority" the GOP had was extremely weak, so much so that they could have passed NOTHING without a bunch of Dem votes. And they didn't.
> 
> Today, the Dems need NO GOP votes or support, to pass anything they want. THAT is a majority with real teeth. All they need do is make whatever they are trying to pass, palatable to _all members of their OWN party_.
> 
> But, you knew that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please...any time the dems didn't want something passed or introduced something the pubs didn't like, they were stymied by Bush's veto power. The operated in lock-step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Presidential Vetos - Bills Vetoed by President George W. Bush (2001-2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of December 2008, President George W. Bush had vetoed only 12 bills since taking office in January 2001. Only one Presidential veto occurred before Democrats took control of Congress in January 2007. This is the fewest Presidential vetoes of any modern President; in March 2006 Bush set a 200-year veto record. Source: US Senate.
> 
> 1. Stem Cell Research Enhancement Act of 2005
> H.R. 810.
> To amend the Public Health Service Act to provide for human embryonic stem cell research.
> 
> Veto Date: 19 July 2006
> 
> This was President Bush's first veto since taking office in January 2001. Presidential Message - pdf
> 
> The House sustained the veto on Jul 19 by vote No. 388 (235-193).
> 
> 
> 2. US Troop Readiness, Veterans' Care, Katrina Recovery, and Iraq Accountability
> HR 1591
> Making emergency supplemental appropriations for the fiscal year ending September 30, 2007, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 1 May 2007
> President Bush vetoed the bill primarily because of the provisions on Iraq. Presidential Message
> 
> The House sustained the veto on May 2 by vote No. 276 (222-203).
> 
> From About: Why Bush Should Veto the Iraq War Budget
> 3. Stem Cell Research Enhancement Act of 2007
> S 5
> 
> 
> Veto Date: 20 June 2007 - Unchallenged by Congress
> President Bush vetoed a second stem cell research bill. Presidential Message
> 
> From About: Bush Vetos Stem Cell Bill. Again.
> 4. Children's Health Insurance Program Reauthorization Act of 2007
> HR 976
> Would have extended and expanded SCHIP.
> 
> Veto Date: 3 October 2007
> Presidential Message
> 
> The House sustained the veto on Oct 18 on vote No. 982 (273-156).
> 
> From About: Does This Truly Represent the State of Politics in America? and Battle Over Insuring Children. See who voted against HR 976.
> 5. Water Resources Development Act of 2007
> HR 1495
> To provide for the conservation and development of water and related resources, to authorize the Secretary of the Army to construct various projects for improvements to rivers and harbors of the United States, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 2 November 2007; Veto Over-Ridden
> The House voted to override the veto on 6 November on vote 1040 (361-54).
> The Senate voted to override the veto on 8 November on vote No. 406 (79-14).
> 
> Presidential Message.
> 
> From About: Congress Poised For First Veto Override
> 6. Appropriations: Labor, Health and Human Services, Education, 2008
> HR 3043
> Making appropriations for the Departments of Labor, Health and Human Services, and Education, and related agencies for the fiscal year ending September 30, 2008, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto date: 13 November 2007
> Presidential Message (PDF)
> 
> The House sustained the veto on Nov 15 on vote No. 1122 (277-141).
> 7. Children's Health Insurance Program Reauthorization Act of 2007
> HR 3963
> To amend title XXI of the Social Security Act to extend and improve the Children's Health Insurance Program, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto date: 12 December 2007
> Presidential Message (PDF)
> 
> The House sustained the veto on Jan 23, 2008 by vote No. 22 (260-152).
> 8. National Defense Authorization Act for FY2008
> HR 1585
> To authorize appropriations for fiscal year 2008 for military activities of the Department of Defense, for military construction, and for defense activities of the Department of Energy, to prescribe military personnel strengths for such fiscal year, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 28 December 2007
> Jan 15, 2008  Referred to House Armed Services Committee
> Memorandum (PDF)
> 9. Intelligence Authorization Act for Fiscal Year 2008
> HR 2082
> To authorize appropriations for fiscal year 2008 for intelligence and intelligence-related activities of the United States Government, the Community Management Account, and the Central Intelligence Agency Retirement and Disability System, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 8 March 2008
> Presidential Message (pdf)
> 
> The House sustained the veto on 11 March 2008 by vote No. 117 (225-188).
> 10. Food, Conservation, and Energy Act of 2008
> HR 2419
> To provide for the continuation of agricultural programs through fiscal year 2012, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 21 May 2008; Veto Over-Ridden
> Presidential Message
> 
> The House over-rode the veto on 12 May on vote No. 346 (316-108). The Senate over-rode the veto on 22 May on vote No. 140 (82-13).
> 11. Food, Conservation, and Energy Act of 2008
> HR 6124
> To provide for the continuation of agricultural and other programs of the Department of Agriculture through fiscal year 2012, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 18 June 2008; Veto Over-Ridden
> Presidential Message (pdf)
> 
> The House over-rode the veto on 18 June on vote No. 417 (317-109). The Senate over-rode the veto on 18 June on vote No. 151 (80-14)..
> 12. Medicare Improvement for Patients and Providers Act of 2008
> HR 6331
> To amend titles XVIII and XIX of the Social Security Act to extend expiring provisions under the Medicare Program, to improve beneficiary access to preventive and mental health services, to enhance low-income benefit programs, and to maintain access to care in rural areas, including pharmacy access, and for other purposes.
> 
> Veto Date: 15 July 2008; Veto Over-Ridden
> Presidential Message
> 
> The House over-rode the veto on 15 July on vote No. 491 (383-41). The Senate over-rode the veto on 15 July on vote No. 177 (70-26).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I didn't realize someone would go to all that trouble. I should have said *"threat of veto"* and saved you a lot of time. Interesting information to have all in one place, though. Thanks.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

MaggieMae said:


> I didn't realize someone would go to all that trouble.


Of course you never realized it, because you yourself never would try to do any research, or attempt to deal in facts.





> I should have said *"threat of veto"* and saved you a lot of time. Interesting information to have all in one place, though. Thanks.


Actually, you should have just stopped making excuse after excuse for these swine in Congress. Each time you do, it gets blown out of the water so you just pull another regurgitated talking point out and float it. You are dishonest.


----------



## noonereal

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.




I posted this 10 years ago and the GOP has only gotten worse, much worse.

Whatever happened to the GOP? What a shame. 

We are now the party of idiots, racists and hate.


----------



## OldLady

noonereal said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this 10 years ago and the GOP has only gotten worse, much worse.
> 
> Whatever happened to the GOP? What a shame.
> 
> We are now the party of idiots, racists and hate.
Click to expand...

Welcome back, noonereal.  It was interesting reading your historical thread.
You are probably one of those sock accounts, been here all along, but I'll play along.
Have a snack.


----------



## noonereal

OldLady said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this 10 years ago and the GOP has only gotten worse, much worse.
> 
> Whatever happened to the GOP? What a shame.
> 
> We are now the party of idiots, racists and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome back, noonereal.  It was interesting reading your historical thread.
> You are probably one of those sock accounts, been here all along, but I'll play along.
> Have a snack.
Click to expand...



Interestingly enough, I decided to look for a new political board today and found this one in a Google search.

When I went to registrar, to my surprise, it said the Email was already in use! 

I had completely forgotten that I has even been here. 

I had to look up "sock account."  Why someone would do such a thing I just don't get. I am not a "little person" like that. 

I did find this thread interesting as I had obviously forgotten about it. My GOP pretty much no longer exists at all.


----------



## noonereal

Xenophon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "white" wing wackos go over the top when someone says they "used" to be Republican.  They are very predicable.
> Anti women
> Anti gay
> Anti science
> Anti education
> Pro religion
> Pro war
> Pro torture
> Hey, did I just describe the GOP or the government of Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> People here are good at spotting phonies.
> 
> Like you for example.
> 
> You were never a 'republican' and are in fact fighting last year's battles using last year's tactics.
> 
> Its ok to hate the GoP, I do, but I don't stand up and lie to a bunch of people then peal off a set of left wing bullet points as you just did.
> 
> You are what's known as hard left, you never were a Republican and you think it somehow damages the GoP to say you left something you were never part of.
> 
> Try starting over, and being honest this time.
Click to expand...



I can't speak for the poster you replied to but I am a life long republican who is a moderate. I am fiscally conservative and socially liberal. Plus now I am a rabid anti Trumper. I do not understand why republicans left the party rather than staying and challenging the nuts that have taken over the party as I choose to do.


----------



## OldLady

noonereal said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this 10 years ago and the GOP has only gotten worse, much worse.
> 
> Whatever happened to the GOP? What a shame.
> 
> We are now the party of idiots, racists and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome back, noonereal.  It was interesting reading your historical thread.
> You are probably one of those sock accounts, been here all along, but I'll play along.
> Have a snack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, I decided to look for a new political board today and found this one in a Google search.
> 
> When I went to registrar, to my surprise, it said the Email was already in use!
> 
> I had completely forgotten that I has even been here.
> 
> I had to look up "sock account."  Why someone would do such a thing I just don't get. I am not a "little person" like that.
> 
> I did find this thread interesting as I had obviously forgotten about it. My GOP pretty much no longer exists at all.
Click to expand...

My apologies if I have misjudged you.

Enjoy the board.


----------



## OldLady

noonereal said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "white" wing wackos go over the top when someone says they "used" to be Republican.  They are very predicable.
> Anti women
> Anti gay
> Anti science
> Anti education
> Pro religion
> Pro war
> Pro torture
> Hey, did I just describe the GOP or the government of Iran?
> 
> 
> 
> People here are good at spotting phonies.
> 
> Like you for example.
> 
> You were never a 'republican' and are in fact fighting last year's battles using last year's tactics.
> 
> Its ok to hate the GoP, I do, but I don't stand up and lie to a bunch of people then peal off a set of left wing bullet points as you just did.
> 
> You are what's known as hard left, you never were a Republican and you think it somehow damages the GoP to say you left something you were never part of.
> 
> Try starting over, and being honest this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak for the poster you replied to but I am a life long republican who is a moderate. I am fiscally conservative and socially liberal. Plus now I am a rabid anti Trumper. I do not understand why republicans left the party rather than staying and challenging the nuts that have taken over the party as I choose to do.
Click to expand...

You must meet G5000


----------



## toobfreak

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.




Welcome to the forum, noonereal, but newsflash for you, you ain't no republican.  You're a whatsawhosit.


----------



## koshergrl

toobfreak said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, noonereal, but newsflash for you, you ain't no republican.  You're a whatsawhosit.
Click to expand...

He's a lying leftist, someone who thinks he can sway Republicans by pretending he was one. 

Kind of like that hag Care4All pretended to be a Catholic when she was encouraging Catholic girls to get knocked up and then kill their unborn babies.


----------



## Jitss617

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.


Any one that thinks an American hater Obama was better then Palin who had the highest ranking as a governor with actual results is not a informed voter..


----------



## Wyatt earp

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.



Another fake.


----------



## noonereal

koshergrl said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, noonereal, but newsflash for you, you ain't no republican.  You're a whatsawhosit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a lying leftist, someone who thinks he can sway Republicans by pretending he was one.
> 
> Kind of like that hag Care4All pretended to be a Catholic when she was encouraging Catholic girls to get knocked up and then kill their unborn babies.
Click to expand...



I am surprised no ever told you that drugs screw with your mind.


----------



## noonereal

Jitss617 said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one that thinks an American hater Obama was better then Palin who had the highest ranking as a governor with actual results is not a informed voter..
Click to expand...



With all respect, you are a fuckin moron.


----------



## Jitss617

noonereal said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one that thinks an American hater Obama was better then Palin who had the highest ranking as a governor with actual results is not a informed voter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, you are a fuckin moron.
Click to expand...

Hey I didn’t vote for Obama. Lol


----------



## noonereal

Jitss617 said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Any one that thinks an American hater Obama was better then Palin who had the highest ranking as a governor with actual results is not a informed voter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With all respect, you are a fuckin moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I didn’t vote for Obama. Lol
Click to expand...


It's always refreshing when someone admits their mistake. Much respect.


----------



## MarathonMike

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.


79 messages since 2009? You got dial up or something?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Being a Republican in 2009 isn’t what being a Republican is today.

In 2009 we saw the beginnings of rightwing bigotry, racism, and hate taking over the GOP.  

Today a bigoted, racist Republican is president.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Being a Republican in 2009 isn’t what being a Republican is today.
> 
> In 2009 we saw the beginnings of rightwing bigotry, racism, and hate taking over the GOP.
> 
> Today a bigoted, racist Republican is president.



How in the hell is that supposed to even make sense ?


----------



## Indeependent

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Being a Republican in 2009 isn’t what being a Republican is today.
> 
> In 2009 we saw the beginnings of rightwing bigotry, racism, and hate taking over the GOP.
> 
> Today a bigoted, racist Republican is president.


Translation: More Welfare...PLEASE!


----------



## francoHFW

noonereal said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
Click to expand...

Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
Click to expand...

Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.


----------



## francoHFW

Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
Click to expand...

It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
Click to expand...

Like I give any credence to that rag.
Well known?
Asshole...90% of my friends worship Trump and Iwas watching Limpdick on Fox for months explaining why Trump couldn’t and shouldn’t be president.
Hannity put his balls on the line by backing Trump way before anyone else on Fox.


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
Click to expand...

Try reading the entire article.


----------



## francoHFW

Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
Click to expand...

It's not globalism, it's the age of information.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not globalism, it's the age of information.
Click to expand...

Except in the back to the 1800s GOP....


----------



## francoHFW

Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I give any credence to that rag.
> Well known?
> Asshole...90% of my friends worship Trump and Iwas watching Limpdick on Fox for months explaining why Trump couldn’t and shouldn’t be president.
> Hannity put his balls on the line by backing Trump way before anyone else on Fox.
Click to expand...

Well a******, he never made any waves. That I saw.


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not globalism, it's the age of information.
Click to expand...

FoxConn employees attempting suicide when being forced to work 35 hours at a clip is the Age of Information?
You want to retract that bullshit?


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I give any credence to that rag.
> Well known?
> Asshole...90% of my friends worship Trump and Iwas watching Limpdick on Fox for months explaining why Trump couldn’t and shouldn’t be president.
> Hannity put his balls on the line by backing Trump way before anyone else on Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well a******, he never made any waves. That I saw.
Click to expand...

You are a witless ideologue.
Perhaps you should attend a school and learn how to think.


----------



## francoHFW

Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading the entire article.
Click to expand...

That would cost me money. It was the only article I could find that's said anything about Limbaugh and Trump being anything but pals. Do you have one that says he endorse them for days before the election?


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would cost me money. It was the only article I could find that's said anything about Limbaugh and Trump being anything but pals. Do you have one that says he endorse them for days before the election?
Click to expand...

It’s called checking out the news on a daily basis.
Try it sometime.
Limbaugh is a globalist who was vehemently anti-Trump until he saw Trump was going to win the nomination.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
Click to expand...

Here's the hill saying he basically endorsed him in 2015.


Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I give any credence to that rag.
> Well known?
> Asshole...90% of my friends worship Trump and Iwas watching Limpdick on Fox for months explaining why Trump couldn’t and shouldn’t be president.
> Hannity put his balls on the line by backing Trump way before anyone else on Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well a******, he never made any waves. That I saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a witless ideologue.
> Perhaps you should attend a school and learn how to think.
Click to expand...

Here is a link from the hill saying Limbaugh basically endorsed Trump in 2015. I believe you are full of s***. And I have a masters in history, ignoramus.https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BxAB&usg=AOvVaw112tkBhIsJicEvXJyh_qm3&ampcf=1


----------



## francoHFW

Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not globalism, it's the age of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FoxConn employees attempting suicide when being forced to work 35 hours at a clip is the Age of Information?
> You want to retract that bullshit?
Click to expand...

Are you talking about the Chinese workers?It is the age of information and business and transportation. The reason the United States is suffering is GOP policy the last 35 years, a giveaway to the rich and cuts in services and opportunity for everyone else. Wake up and smell the coffee. You are duped. Unless you are mega rich and selfish and going to hell LOL


----------



## francoHFW

Indeependent said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would cost me money. It was the only article I could find that's said anything about Limbaugh and Trump being anything but pals. Do you have one that says he endorse them for days before the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called checking out the news on a daily basis.
> Try it sometime.
> Limbaugh is a globalist who was vehemently anti-Trump until he saw Trump was going to win the nomination.
Click to expand...

Of course I read the news everyday try Google News. You sound like you only listen to GOP propaganda.


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch Fox every day and you'll come around LOL... Rush Limbaugh or somebody during the day... You just need a good brainwashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the hill saying he basically endorsed him in 2015.
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I give any credence to that rag.
> Well known?
> Asshole...90% of my friends worship Trump and Iwas watching Limpdick on Fox for months explaining why Trump couldn’t and shouldn’t be president.
> Hannity put his balls on the line by backing Trump way before anyone else on Fox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well a******, he never made any waves. That I saw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a witless ideologue.
> Perhaps you should attend a school and learn how to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a link from the hill saying Limbaugh basically endorsed Trump in 2015. I believe you are full of s***. And I have a masters in history, ignoramus.https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/presidential-campaign/261258-when-it-comes-to-trump-rush-limbaugh-is-a-hypocrite?amp&ved=2ahUKEwi2gYHAuqvhAhXhkOAKHSJqAqoQFjAFegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw112tkBhIsJicEvXJyh_qm3&ampcf=1
Click to expand...

An OPINION piece devoid of even one Rush quote.
By the way, TheHill is not a NEWS site, it’s an opinion site.
From a logical standpoint, given Limpdick’s popularity amongst Rs, you should have been able to provide dozens of Links to, perhaps, FoxNews.
But you can’t.
Because they don’t exist.
And don’t expect someone such as myself, with a hard science degree, to be impressed by a *soft* degree known to produce ideologues.


----------



## Indeependent

francoHFW said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Limbaugh: the globalist piece of shit didn’t support Trump until 4 days before the election.
> 
> 
> 
> It was well known he was going to go for Trump and and said he was fine back in March.https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...38270a1ca31_story.html?utm_term=.3e1f8484288c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try reading the entire article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would cost me money. It was the only article I could find that's said anything about Limbaugh and Trump being anything but pals. Do you have one that says he endorse them for days before the election?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s called checking out the news on a daily basis.
> Try it sometime.
> Limbaugh is a globalist who was vehemently anti-Trump until he saw Trump was going to win the nomination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I read the news everyday try Google News. You sound like you only listen to GOP propaganda.
Click to expand...

I detest both parties.
You are the result of university propaganda.


----------



## percysunshine

.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.



I Never have understood folks like you. You say you’re a Republican, but you don’t say what you believe in, what are your core values and principles? How does voting for a democrat serve your Conservative principles more than voting for a Republican? You’re either a RINO or very naive. Actually maybe you’re both.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

noonereal said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm..... That email's been around quite awhile. Nice regurgitation though, and welcome to USMB anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wackos exist on both sides and you know it
> 
> saying all Obama supports are like this fruit cake is like saying all Republicans think Sarah is educated and bright
Click to expand...


But she is hot.


----------



## Flopper

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.


The republican party today bears little resemblance to the party of Eisenhower, Goldwater, or Reagan.  It's become a party of right wing fascists who support an authoritarian ultra-nationalist who envisions himself a dictator who can operate outsides the bounds of the constitution, our laws, and common decency.


----------



## Leo123

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.



No, but alas, the only other choice is Democrat.


----------



## beautress

noonereal said:


> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.


Welcome to USMB, noonereal. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## beautress

noonereal said:


> noonereal said:
> 
> 
> 
> who feels he no longer has a party. I voted for Ford, Ray-Gun twice, Old Man Bush twice and Dole but then a boy king wanted to rule and I felt it ridiculous so I vote for Gore, then Kerry. Finally free of the boy king I though I would go back to "my party" when low and behold Sarah Palin appears. The very idea that McCain would place the country in such possible peril with the inclusion of the village idiot as a running mate pushed me into the Obama camp.
> 
> Will the republicans get rid of the circus acts and become a viable party again? I don't know but until they do I will not vote for them.
> 
> That's me, politically speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this 10 years ago and the GOP has only gotten worse, much worse.
> 
> Whatever happened to the GOP? What a shame.
> 
> We are now the party of idiots, racists and hate.
Click to expand...

Wow, you joined in January of 2009? And you vote based on LLW Media public opinion of the candidate? Do get your shots updated.


----------



## whoisit




----------

